# cannot even shop anymore



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Went to mall to purchase a few summer pieces of clothes..picked up quite a few to try since sizes all are running different and my body is changing to A Maxine figure bigger top than bottom ( no rear, skinny legs) draped clothes over my arms while walking around and carrying handbag...today is pure pain..both arms ache and have chest pain like i am having a heart attack!!!!Fibro is really making me a freak, cannot do anything anymore..vacuum, raking leaves, knead dough , reach up for something in the closet. now shop!!! i hate myself


----------



## Olivia007 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey..you're not a freak, but I fully get why you say that you feel that way. Life is a lot more work for us with health problems, such as these. It's just a different world we have to adapt to. Fun! Sarcasm aside..or not.. I have the same problems that you do with your arms. A month ago I bought a chair for my shower bc I am so exhausted (and I'm 33, fyi)... I put that chair in the shower with a bit of hope, and realize that my legs aren't the problem, it's my arms that are sooo achy/tired. Eh, I tried. Something like this illness takes away a part of you, but at the same time when you find the right combinations, you can get a bit better in increments. (IMO)As much as you want to do things at the same pace as people without this illness, it's really just like shooting yourself in the foot at times. Find your pace.. Some things I just don't do, or can't do.. sometimes hire people to do, and when I can't, I hope that my boyfriend will help. We do it slowly and hope for the best.Learning how to adapt physically and emotionally is different for everyone.. the whole range of ailments and their complications are different for everyone. I appreciate how much people share on here.<3


----------



## Olivia007 (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh yeah.. start buying things from online. Even Walgreens will send you your prescriptions to your home without extra cost,I believe.I'm not a huge fan of getting out and shopping, so the less I have to do out in the real world, the more time I get to relax at home. If you can create a nice balance for yourself, that's even better! Listen to your body and take it slow when needed.. Go out to buy things when you feel social/well enough to..and get the rest sent straight to your home. Being limited in what we can suddenly do is painful, so we just have to make the best of it. Easier said than done, I am sure. I wish you luck.


----------



## CallieT (Aug 16, 2011)

knothappy said:


> Went to mall to purchase a few summer pieces of clothes..picked up quite a few to try since sizes all are running different and my body is changing to A Maxine figure bigger top than bottom ( no rear, skinny legs) draped clothes over my arms while walking around and carrying handbag...today is pure pain..both arms ache and have chest pain like i am having a heart attack!!!!Fibro is really making me a freak, cannot do anything anymore..vacuum, raking leaves, knead dough , reach up for something in the closet. now shop!!! i hate myself


I so get what you're saying but you're not a freak. I do almost all of my shopping online and what I need to get from the store, I schedule for my day off or get my hubby to get it. I hate losing so much of my life but what am I to do? Improvise and adapt I guess. A friend of mine got some kids from her church to help her out. One girl does all her grocery shopping for her and several boys help out with the yard work. Maybe that's an option??


----------

